# Local OTA EPG Guide Data w/o LiL's?



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I couldn't seem to find this addressed in a previous thread, but will the 211 still display local OTA EPG info if the Dish LiL subscription is eliminated/cancelled?

Ken


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

This is from a thread in the 622 forum. I would assume the 211 is the same.


Quote:
Originally Posted by rootae 
After upgrading from my Dish 811 Reciever to the ViP 622 DVR I noticed I no longer get the program guide for my local over the air channels. (So I can't use the DVR feature on all my local channels AHHHHH!!!, unless hit record at the right time and manually set the duration) 



If you want the Program Guide for OTA channels, you gotta pay the $5/mo (or whatever) for the locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. Except for the 811 one MUST have an LIL subscription to get LIL EPG.


----------



## mabrandt (May 1, 2006)

I guess it depends on the release of your software for the 211. Originally I did not have it on my 211. With the release of L3.41 a while back, I started getting it. Release L3.42 removed it again. But then Dish for some reason put L3.41 back and I currently get my local OTA listings. Who knows what will happen next. I think it is nitpicky that that don't provide it. Your paying a minumum of $50 a month, probably more and they won't give you the listings unless you suscribe to those stations. I guess that's what my TV guide is for.


----------

